# Antenna Access in 2004?



## getsome831 (Feb 18, 2010)

If i just need access to the antenna plug to install this sirius wired FM relaywhere should i dig in exactly?

Thanks,

Gregg


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You'll have the pull the radio because the antenna jack is on the back of it. Somewhere on this site is a thread on proper radio removal. It's a bit more involved than some cars.

EDIT: Never mind, I see you already found the thread I referred to.


----------



## getsome831 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification in the other thread. I was just hoping i could save myself a few steps but i'm ready to dig in now.


----------

